# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  انتقال اطلاعات از SQL به Access

## Amin12345

میخوام یکسری از اطلاعات توی SQL رو با اعمال شرطی به پایگاه داده Access  منتقل کنم .من با نرم افزار ESF Database Migration Toolkit – Pro جداول SQL  رو به Access  تبدیل کردم .مثلا*INSERT INTO t2*** SELECT* *FROM t1 where DateSabt=’1389/08/02’;*
چنین دستوری را اجرا کنم  در حالتی که t1  در پایگاه داده SQL است و دیگری در پایگاه داده Access باید چیکار کنم تا مجبور نباشم تک تک فیلدها رو از جدول اولی بخونم و توی جدول دومی بریزم آخه تعداد جدول ها خیلی زیاده .

----------


## stabesh

با سلم
شما بايد سوالتون رو در  تالار اكسس مطرح ميكرديد تا پاك نشده انتقالش بديد
ولي راحت ترين راه ساختن ODBC و لينك كردن جدول sql به اكسسه اين تاپيكهارو نگاه كنيد البته يكيش براي اكسله و لي روش همينه
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...crosoft-Access
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A9%D8%B3%D8%B3

----------


## karimi.ali2005

روی databse کلیک راست کنید گزینه tasks-->Export data را انتخاب کنید و جدول ها را به access انتقال دهید حال برای شرط من یک پیشنهاد میدم شما در database مربوط به sql یک جدول مثل جدولی که می خواهید انتقال دهید بسازید وبعد با دستور insert که جدول اولی را با دستور select با شرطی که گفتید انتخاب کرده یکدفعه کل جدول را انتقال دهید و بعد جدول جدید را Export کنید

----------


## stabesh

شايدم ميخاستيد مستقيم از sql اين كار رو انجام بديد
ميتونيد از OPENROWSET استفاده كنيد
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/Aa276850
http://sql-server-performance.com/Co...75.aspx#109275
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms190312.aspx

----------


## mehdi58

> میخوام یکسری از اطلاعات توی SQL رو با اعمال شرطی به پایگاه داده Access  منتقل کنم .من با نرم افزار ESF Database Migration Toolkit – Pro جداول SQL  رو به Access  تبدیل کردم .مثلا*INSERT INTO t2*** SELECT* *FROM t1 where DateSabt=’1389/08/02’;*
> چنین دستوری را اجرا کنم  در حالتی که t1  در پایگاه داده SQL است و دیگری در پایگاه داده Access باید چیکار کنم تا مجبور نباشم تک تک فیلدها رو از جدول اولی بخونم و توی جدول دومی بریزم آخه تعداد جدول ها خیلی زیاده .


آيا از امكانات SSIS استفاده كرده ايد ؟
يكي از امكانات آن مربوط به بحث Import Export مي باشد .

----------


## alifa135

> آيا از امكانات SSIS استفاده كرده ايد ؟
> يكي از امكانات آن مربوط به بحث Import Export مي باشد .


موافقم . 
البته اون SSMS هست نه SSIS .

----------

